# Cubans in Puerto Rico?



## Alexp08 (Sep 2, 2015)

So I know Puerto Rico is a territory of the US and you still can buy Cubans in the US. But since the embargo lifted is there anyway to get Cubans in Puerto Rico?


----------



## Alexp08 (Sep 2, 2015)

I just realized this was in the wrong section. Sorry. if a admin can move or delete that would be great!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Alexp08 said:


> So I know Puerto Rico is a territory of the US and you still can buy Cubans in the US. But since the embargo lifted is there anyway to get Cubans in Puerto Rico?


Embargo has not been lifted, just eased


----------



## BMWBen (Dec 19, 2014)

No they cannot sell cubans in Puerto Rico yet


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Damn. Was hoping to buy a fine Cuban. My apartment is dirty.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm not sure it's legal to buy and sell Cubans anywhere... well maybe in Somalia... and Cuba if you're gov't brass.

Cuban *CIGARS* are a different story, though. But alas, still not legal in Puerto Rico or anywhere else in the US.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

why would anyone think you can buy Cubans in Puerto Rico?


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Shemp75 said:


> why would anyone think you can buy Cubans in Puerto Rico?


Errrrrr... They're both islands....


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

droy1958 said:


> Errrrrr... They're both islands....


yea, so is Rhode island.

theres quite a few islands.


----------



## euro (Aug 2, 2015)

*After the downfall of the embargo you still wont be able to buy a Cuban Cigar in USA. And here is why:*

Whenever they lift the embargo that doesn't mean you are able to buy Cuban Cigars in the USA. That's just not realistic at all. I'm not from the USA but I do know a little things about the USA politics. It really doesn't work like most of you guys think. This will be a war between Habanos SA and General Cigar. General Cigar will do EVERYTHING to keep those Cuban Cigars out of the USA. Why you might ask? General Cigar owns a lot non-Cuban cigar brands which have the same name as the Cuban brands.

General Cigar owns the following brands:
*Ramone Allones* (non-Cuban production in competition with the Cuban brand)
*Bolivar* (non-Cuban production in competition with the Cuban brand)
*Cifuentes *(non-Cuban production in competition with the Cuban brand)
*Cohiba* (non-Cuban production in competition with the Cuban brand)
*La Gloria Cubana* (non-Cuban production in competition with the Cuban brand)
*Hoyo de Monterrey* (non-Cuban production in competition with the Cuban brand)
*Partagas* (non-Cuban production in competition with the Cuban brand)
*Punch *(non-Cuban production in competition with the Cuban brand)

Take the Cohiba for an example, why would anyone smoke a non-Cuban Cohiba when they can get a Cuban Cohiba? General Cigars are aware of this and they will fight this, it's bad for their business. There was a lawsuit I believe Habanos SA sued General Cigar over the Cohiba brand, and Habanos SA said that there will never EVER be a Cuban Cohiba sitting next to a non Cuban Cohiba on the shelf's.

If you want Cuban Cigars I wouldn't buy them in Puerto Rico, there is a big chance they'll sell you fakes. Stick to the internet (if you know what I mean). There are plenty of sources where you can get legit Cuban Cigars, just PM me and I'll send you the links (I believe that anyone has the freedom to enjoy a Cuban Cigar, I find it just BS that one law forbids you F* the law and all that kind of f* BS). It's better to get them from a legit source without getting scammed than wasting money on fakes!


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Shemp75 said:


> yea, so is Rhode island.
> 
> theres quite a few islands.


I give a simple answer and you have to Jack it all up...


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

euro said:


> *After the downfall of the embargo you still wont be able to buy a Cuban Cigar in USA. And here is why:*
> 
> Whenever they lift the embargo that doesn't mean you are able to buy Cuban Cigars in the USA. That's just not realistic at all. I'm not from the USA but I do know a little things about the USA politics. It really doesn't work like most of you guys think. This will be a war between Habanos SA and General Cigar. General Cigar will do EVERYTHING to keep those Cuban Cigars out of the USA. Why you might ask? General Cigar owns a lot non-Cuban cigar brands which have the same name as the Cuban brands.
> 
> ...


It seems to me that you are way overthinking the issue. In the USA, you can buy Rum made in Puerto Rico, Rum made in Barbados, Rum made in the Dominican and soon, Rum made in Cuba. Why will you not be able to buy Punch Cigars made in the Dominican, Punch Cigars made in Honduras and Punch Cigars made in Cuba?


----------



## euro (Aug 2, 2015)

JohnnyFlake said:


> It seems to me that you are way overthinking the issue. In the USA, you can buy Rum made in Puerto Rico, Rum made in Barbados, Rum made in the Dominican and soon, Rum made in Cuba. Why will you not be able to buy Punch Cigars made in the Dominican, Punch Cigars made in Honduras and Punch Cigars made in Cuba?


First off all, you are comparing alcohol to cigars. Those are two different things. With alcohol it's a different story.

I have posted your answer before it's because of General Cigar vs Habanos SA. The Cuban Punch cigar company is owned by Habanos SA and not General Cigar while the non Cuban Punch company is owned by General Cigar. Habanos SA owns all the Cuban cigar brands, it's simply a department that's owned/controlled by the Cuban government, they have nothing to do with the non-CC brands. So you see there is a competition between those two. Habanos SA even sued General Cigar about the Cohiba brand, and they lost. During the lawsuit the spokesman of Habanos SA said and promised that there will be NEVER a Cuban Cohiba sitting next to a non Cuban Cohiba in a shelf.

The brands I mentioned before are owned by General Cigar, do you know why there are Cuban and non Cuban Punch etc? When the commies started to rule, the farmers left Cuba because the government owned everything including their profits and companies. When they left to other countries they just set up a company with the name they used example Punch etc. That why there are two Punch companies, this happened with all those brands I have mentioned before.

It's all about the money, General Cigars won't allow this because they will lose a lot of money. People are waiting for ages to smoke CC's when they'll get the chance what do you think they will smoke? Tell me if you have the chance to smoke a non Cuban Punch or a Cuban Punch which one will you choose? Their profits will decrease.

Americans still buy Cubans online, the only difference is that they don't pay taxes and duties (which I totally support). So lets say if I'm wrong the only thing that's going to change for you guys is the prices. You will have to pay taxes for those Cuban cigars you are buying and believe me on this one that box of Cuban Cigars is going to cost much much MUCH more, that is the case here and will be the same there.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

euro said:


> First off all, you are comparing alcohol to cigars. Those are two different things. With alcohol it's a different story.
> 
> I have posted your answer before it's because of General Cigar vs Habanos SA. The Cuban Punch cigar company is owned by Habanos SA and not General Cigar while the non Cuban Punch company is owned by General Cigar. Habanos SA owns all the Cuban cigar brands, it's simply a department that's owned/controlled by the Cuban government, they have nothing to do with the non-CC brands. So you see there is a competition between those two. Habanos SA even sued General Cigar about the Cohiba brand, and they lost. During the lawsuit the spokesman of Habanos SA said and promised that there will be NEVER a Cuban Cohiba sitting next to a non Cuban Cohiba in a shelf.
> 
> ...


My friend, your referring to Brand Names! Your preaching to the choir! I have been smoking cigars for almost 50 years now. I am 74 years young and I have had many a Cuban Cigar and the Cuban Cigars you get now days (The Real Ones), are nothing like they were, even only 20/25 years ago. Now days, Non Cubans (The Better Ones) are better than what's coming out of Cuba. Quality NCs are better made overall and very, very consistent. That is not true of today's Cuban Cigars!


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Now days, Non Cubans (The Better Ones) are better than what's coming out of Cuba. Quality NCs are better made overall and very, very consistent. That is not true of today's Cuban Cigars!


100% agree with you and 100% FACT!


----------



## euro (Aug 2, 2015)

JohnnyFlake said:


> My friend, your referring to Brand Names! Your preaching to the choir! I have been smoking cigars for almost 50 years now. I am 74 years young and I have had many a Cuban Cigar and the Cuban Cigars you get now days (The Real Ones), are nothing like they were, even only 20/25 years ago. Now days, Non Cubans (The Better Ones) are better than what's coming out of Cuba. Quality NCs are better made overall and very, very consistent. That is not true of today's Cuban Cigars!


This has to do with the brandnames! Did you even understand my previous posts? It's a battle between Habanos SA and General Cigar.

This discussion isn't about which one is better aka a Cuban vs Non-Cuban cigars discussion, I find those kind of discussions just pointless. A good cigar is a good cigar, doesn't matter from which country it is. Beside that has nothing to do with this conversation. And yes the CC's you smoked 20 years ago might be better, but blends changes all the time. Taste is just a personal opinion and opinions ain't facts. One likes Cigar X while the other likes Cigar Y. It's an endless discussion. However I did bought a couple cheap Dominican Maduro Robustos (2 EUR per stogie) and I have to admit I didn't expect a cigar of that price to be that good. But that's an another story.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

euro said:


> This has to do with the brandnames! Did you even understand my previous posts? It's a battle between Habanos SA and General Cigar.
> 
> This discussion isn't about which one is better aka a Cuban vs Non-Cuban cigars discussion, I find those kind of discussions just pointless. A good cigar is a good cigar, doesn't matter from which country it is. Beside that has nothing to do with this conversation. And yes the CC's you smoked 20 years ago might be better, but blends changes all the time. Taste is just a personal opinion and opinions ain't facts. One likes Cigar X while the other likes Cigar Y. It's an endless discussion. However I did bought a couple cheap Dominican Maduro Robustos (2 EUR per stogie) and I have to admit I didn't expect a cigar of that price to be that good. But that's an another story.


Did you not make this statement? It implies, in your opinion, which is better! Thus, my response!

"It's all about the money, General Cigars won't allow this because they will lose a lot of money. People are waiting for ages to smoke CC's when they'll get the chance what do you think they will smoke? Tell me if you have the chance to smoke a non Cuban Punch or a Cuban Punch which one will you choose? Their profits will decrease."

Believe me, Sir, I understood you post clearly! It's that same argument that went on some years back about the use of the word "Opus", between Fuente and the Opus Wine Brand. There were court battles and everything, but basically, nothing much came of it! Once they open a few "La Casa de Habana" outlet stores in he USA, it won't make much difference anyway!


----------



## euro (Aug 2, 2015)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Did you not make this statement? It implies, in your opinion, which is better! Thus, my response!
> 
> "It's all about the money, General Cigars won't allow this because they will lose a lot of money. People are waiting for ages to smoke CC's when they'll get the chance what do you think they will smoke? Tell me if you have the chance to smoke a non Cuban Punch or a Cuban Punch which one will you choose? Their profits will decrease."
> 
> Believe me, Sir, I understood you post clearly! It's that same argument that went on some years back about the use of the word "Opus", between Fuente and the Opus Wine Brand. There were court battles and everything, but basically, nothing much came of it! Once they open a few "La Casa de Habana" outlet stores in he USA, it won't make much difference anyway!


There are two lines of the brands I mentioned. People are craving for Cuban cigars, just because they can't get them they want them. Its the competition between Habanos SA and General Cigar this is a different story.

*It's that same argument that went on some years back about the use of the word "Opus", between Fuente and the Opus Wine Brand*

Thats comparing two things which are not related to this discussion. It's Habano's SA vs General Cigar. Why would you even believe that they will open a few Casa Del Habanos in the USA? The Habanos SA spokesman said that he promises that there will be never a Cuban Cohiba sitting next to an non Cuban Cohiba. To them it doesn't matter at all, they do sell all their cigars and they won't give a crap about the USA as Habanos SA is being controlled by the Cuban government.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

@JohnnyFlake and @euro I think both of you have valid points and you 2 can probably agree to disagree on how you view things. If I may make suggestion to start a new thread to discuss Habanos SA vs General Cigar, as this is going away from the OP's question. I do think this is a good discussion to have and would certainly like to hearing more on your thoughts as one POV is US and the other not.


----------



## euro (Aug 2, 2015)

elco69 said:


> @JohnnyFlake and @euro I think both of you have valid points and you 2 can probably agree to disagree on how you view things. If I may make suggestion to start a new thread to discuss Habanos SA vs General Cigar, as this is going away from the OP's question. I do think this is a good discussion to have and would certainly like to hearing more on your thoughts as one POV is US and the other not.


Indeed, we got way too off-topic her (damn discussions lol). You made a good suggestion about having a Habanos SA vs General Cigars discussion. I might open the topic when I get home.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

euro said:


> There are two lines of the brands I mentioned. People are craving for Cuban cigars, just because they can't get them they want them. Its the competition between Habanos SA and General Cigar this is a different story.
> 
> *It's that same argument that went on some years back about the use of the word "Opus", between Fuente and the Opus Wine Brand*
> 
> Thats comparing two things which are not related to this discussion. It's Habano's SA vs General Cigar. Why would you even believe that they will open a few Casa Del Habanos in the USA? *The Habanos SA spokesman said that he promises that there will be never a Cuban Cohiba sitting next to an non Cuban Cohiba. *To them it doesn't matter at all, they do sell all their cigars and they won't give a crap about the USA as Habanos SA is being controlled by the Cuban government.


That is why they will open a large number of La Casa de Habano Shops, in the USA (50 states). They only sell Cuban Cigars, so there will be no Cuban Cohiba Cigars, or any other Cuban Cigars, sitting next to any kind of NC Cigars.

Also, where in the hell do you get off, acting like your some kind of expert, on what Cuba's SA is thinking or will do? You said it yourself, it's all about the money! So, if Cuba can sell even more cigars than they now do, because they will be able to legally sell them in the USA, what the hell do you think they will do?


----------



## euro (Aug 2, 2015)

JohnnyFlake said:


> That is why they will open a large number of La Casa de Habano Shops, in the USA (50 states). They only sell Cuban Cigars, so there will be no Cuban Cohiba Cigars, or any other Cuban Cigars, sitting next to any kind of NC Cigars.
> 
> Also, where in the hell do you get off, acting like your some kind of expert, on what Cuba's SA is thinking or will do? You said it yourself, it's all about the money! So, if Cuba can sell even more cigars than they now do, because they will be able to legally sell them in the USA, what the hell do you think they will do?


Habanos SA lost the case against General Cigars, they will never ever agree. They are already making a lot of profit. Habanos SA doesn't care about the USA, Habanos SA = the Cuban government. Yes the embargo will be gone maybe but the Cuban government will stay the same.

They already sell Cuban Cigars to Americans, Americans still import them from other countries such as Switzerland and Hong Kong.... TAX FREE, it's 2015 who doesn't know how to use the internet. The only one who will benefit if they sell Cuban Cigars legal in the USA is your government because of the tax.

Just watch these videos and you'll understand more about the the topic.






I'm going to open a new topic so we can stop posting here.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

euro said:


> Habanos SA lost the case against General Cigars, they will never ever agree. They are already making a lot of profit. Habanos SA doesn't care about the USA, Habanos SA = the Cuban government. Yes the embargo will be gone maybe but the Cuban government will stay the same.
> 
> They already sell Cuban Cigars to Americans, Americans still import them from other countries such as Switzerland and Hong Kong.... TAX FREE, it's 2015 who doesn't know how to use the internet. The only one who will benefit if they sell Cuban Cigars legal in the USA is your government because of the tax.
> 
> ...


I applaud you for sticking with your opinion, but then again, everyone has one!

Only time will prove out which opinion is correct!


----------



## euro (Aug 2, 2015)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I applaud you for sticking with your opinion, but then again, everyone has one!
> 
> Only time will prove out which opinion is correct!


Just watch the clips I posted and you will understand what I'm trying to say.

This is my opinion:
To be honest I don't want the embargo to end because if it does you guys are going to pay more for those CC's you import. Which means they are going to tax them. I really believe that the current situation is fine, Americans ordering duty free CC's sounds great in my opinion because it's the fault of your government for banning them. Beside when Kennedy signed the embargo he ordered 1000's of Cuban cigars before he signed it, what a hypocrite seriously if there was a noble prize for hypocrisy he would have won it.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

euro said:


> Just watch the clips I posted and you will understand what I'm trying to say.
> 
> This is my opinion:
> To be honest I don't want the embargo to end because if it does you guys are going to pay more for those CC's you import. Which means they are going to tax them. I really believe that the current situation is fine, Americans ordering duty free CC's sounds great in my opinion because it's the fault of your government for banning them. Beside when Kennedy signed the embargo he ordered 1000's of Cuban cigars before he signed it, what a hypocrite seriously if there was a noble prize for hypocrisy he would have won it.


Here is my opinion:

Personally, I could care less either way, for the most part, Cuban Cigars do not impress me and I have had hundreds over the years! That being said, I believe the embargo will end and very soon. I also believe that the Cuban Gov. will cooperate with the US Gov. with respect to the fact that Cuban Cigars will be sold in the USA and via LCDH Stores. They will have no choice and that will be done to help increase tax revenue for the USA. US buyers will pay more than they do now, at least the ones who buy now, online, from vendors in foreign countries. Even so, the addition of taxes, sales will increase, within the US Market, because there are many, many thousands of more people that will buy Cuban Cigars, than do now. The only real big time losers, will be the vendors now selling Cuban Cigars, illegally, to US Buyers, from China, Spain, Switzerland and so on. It's all about the money!

BTW, I agree with you about Kennedy. In fact, if I recall correctly, his favorite cigar was the Upmann No. 4 Corona.


----------



## euro (Aug 2, 2015)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Here is my opinion:
> 
> The only real big time losers, will be the vendors now selling Cuban Cigars, illegally, to US Buyers, from China, Spain, Switzerland and so on. It's all about the money!
> 
> BTW, I agree with you about Kennedy. In fact, if I recall correctly, his favorite cigar was the Upmann No. 4 Corona.


Well, they just send them the people who import them are doing illegal activities. Many vendors say import them on your own responsibility. I think it depends on your luck some might slip trough while others not. I have ordered so many things from China, mainly electronic components (transistors). I never paid any taxes for them while some weeks ago when I ordered something that only costed me 37 EUR I had to pay import taxes of 18 EUR, and the best part is with my previous orders I always payed 150+ EUR.

Here in the Netherlands I'm allowed to import a maximum of 50 duty free cigars, if I'll order more customs will charge me the tax. There might be a chance you guy's will have a same law in the USA, it's just an assumption. It's not Americans who import them from those vendors but the entire planet does, tax just sucks. Why should I pay 334 EUR (the price in The Netherlands) for a box of Montecristo No. 2 if I can get it for 231 EUR (online duty free vendors)? That's almost like 100 EUR just for taxes...



> Personally, I could care less either way, for the most part, Cuban Cigars do not impress me and I have had hundreds over the years!


Aha!! So you are one of those people who import them illegally :vs_blush: Just kidding. It's a matter of taste, so far the most cigars I have smoked are Cubans. Some are good and some are better, the only reason why I smoked them is because they are the most available cigars here. Next month I will order a huge non CC sample pack from Germany as there are so many non CC cigars I want to try out.


----------

